# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Primera subasta de energía renovable tras la moratoria verde

## termopar

Bueno por fin se empieza a abrir el melón de nuevo a las renovables. Desde el 2012 paralizadas:




> *Industria adjudica este jueves 500 MW de eólica y 200 MW de biomasa*
> 
> EL PAÍS Madrid 14 ENE 2016 - 00:08 CET
> 
> La primera subasta de energía renovable desde que comenzó a aplicarse en 2012 la moratoria verde se celebrará hoy jueves y servirá para adjudicar 500 megavatios (MW) de energía eólica y otros 200 MW de biomasa. Las grandes compañías eléctricas ya han mostrado su interés en participar en la misma.
> 
> Las grandes compañías y los operadores han manifestado su intención de presentar ofertas por estos 500 MW de eólica que el Gobierno pondrá en juego. Así, empresas de la talla de Iberdrola, Gas Natural Fenosa, Enel Green Power o Viesgo han analizado acudir a una subasta que crea “nuevas oportunidades” para esta actividad, según indicaron fuentes del sector. En el caso de Iberdrola, su presidente, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, afirmó en la presentación de resultados del tercer trimestre que la compañía analizaba el real decreto de la convocatoria.
> 
> A Gas Natural Fenosa la subasta le permitiría crecer en una actividad de renovables en la que cuenta actualmente on una potencia instalada de más de 900 MW, de los cuales más de 750 MW corresponden a tecnología eólica. La reciente adjudicación de 70 MW eólicos dentro del cupo de 450 MW que el Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo abrió para Canarias es un ejemplo del interés de Gas Natural Fenosa en estos proyectos.
> ...


referencia: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...61_230856.html

----------


## termopar

Y con un resultado que ha dejado en evidencia al anterior gobierno que decía que aumentando las renovables subiría la factura de la luz un 10% y a las empresas tradicionales les han dejado aún más en evidencia. SIN PRIMAS, SIN COSTES Y MÁS BARATA QUE CUALQUIER OTRA FORMA DE PRODUCCIÓN. Tal y como ya se atisbaba en los costes pagados en 2015 por REE:




> *Las razones por las que Forestalia ‘reventó’ la subasta eólica sin percibir primas*
> 
> Ramón Roca 18/01/2016/5 
> La compañía pretendía, y lo consiguió, dar un puñetazo en la mesa, mostrar al mercado que es posible instalar eólica sin subvenciones y de paso darse a conocer como un 'player' competitivo en el mercado.La eólica ya no necesita primas en España. Así lo ha demostrado Forestalia.
> 
> Forestalia era hasta hace cuatro días una verdadera desconocida. Por lo menos en el sector eólico, no tanto así en el de la biomasa. Acudió a la subasta eólica con unas pretensiones que le alzaron como absoluta vencedora de la misma al ofrecer una quita del 100%, es decir, fue a precio cero y sin percibir prima alguna por la producción de la energía de las futuras instalaciones. Solo cobrará lo que marque el precio del mercado mayorista. 
> 
> Esta acción sacó de las casillas a muchos de los promotores que acudieron a la subasta eólica. Por primera vez desde 2012, el Gobierno ofrecía la oportunidad, de nuevo, de percibir unas primas por instalar renovables. Solo eólica y biomasa. Y además lo hacía de una manera novedosa en el mercado español, la subasta. Quien ponía el precio más barato se lo llevaba. Y así fue. 
> 
> ...


referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...rcibir-primas/

----------


## termopar

Eólica sin primas ni subvenciones. AHÍ LO TIENEN



> *La banca ultima la financiación de la eólica que ganó a derribo la subasta de Soria*
> 
> Deutsche Bank y Santander, entre otros, negocian un crédito sindicado de más de 200 millones para los parques de Forestalia, cuestionada por ganar 300 MW sin prima estatal.
> 
> 30.03.2017 – 20:20 H.
> 
> Forestalia, la compañía que dejó en la cuneta a los grandes del sector eléctrico en la subasta de renovables de enero de 2016, está cerca de atar la financiación para poder poner en pie su proyecto antes de que acabe 2017. La firma aragonesa pujó al límite en el primer paquete de energía limpia que sacaba el Gobierno tras cinco años de moratoria verde. Tan al límite, que muchos pensaron que se pasó de frenada. Obtuvo un paquete de 300 MW de energía eólica, pero sin prima (retribución que paga el Estado por la inversión). A pesar de ello, grandes bancos, entre los que destacan Deutsche Bank o Banco Santander, estarían cerca de cerrar un préstamo sindicado que ronda los 200 millones de euros, lo que desatascaría la situación, tal y como ha podido saber este diario de fuentes cercanas a la operación. En las negociaciones, además, habrían estado implicados otros como BBVA, aunque no hay constancia de que vaya a adherirse al crédito.
> 
> Hasta ahora, actores del sector cuestionaban el proyecto, argumentando que la empresa aragonesa se había pillado los dedos, ya que tendría que construir un proyecto atado a la regulación de la subasta y los plazos que marca el ministerio... Pero con el hándicap de no contar con subvención alguna. ¿Cómo se entiende entonces? Los expertos apuntaban a las deficiencias del sistema marginalista de subasta, que hace que sea el último que entra en la adjudicación quien marque el precio de la ayuda estatal. Por ello, optar sin prima permitía colarse como uno de los más seleccionables a la espera de que fuera otro, con una oferta peor, quien determinara el monto de la ayuda para todos. "El efecto listillo", comenta un experto que conoce las entrañas del funcionamiento de la compleja subasta.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elconfidencial.com/empres...cidad_1357977/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bien, por fin una eólica sin subvenciones. Me alegro. Pero sigue teniendo problemas: su intermitencia. No sirve como energía de base. Seguimos necesitando grandes cantidades de combustibles fósiles o energía nuclear para suplir las carencias de las renovables. Elija termopar, que el tiempo apremia... residuos a la atmósfera, o confinados en un almacén.

----------

Jonasino (02-abr-2017)

----------


## termopar

Se equivoca de nuevo sr. Lázaro,  las posibilidades que usted plantea no son las únicas. 

La solución está en una buena Red de interconexiones eléctricas, en un buen mix de renovables, y mientras se van cerrando las centrales nucleares, se suplen con más renovables y temporalmente con gas hasta que los sistemas de almacenamiento se vuelvan eficientes,  una Red inteligente y sin problemas. 

Y los problemas de las renovables tienen solución,  sin embargo, la nuclear después de 60 años sigue siendo incapaz de resolver qué es lo que se hace con los residuos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y los problemas de las renovables tienen solución


¿Ah sí? ¿Qué piensa hacer para que los aerogeneradores funcionen cuando el viento no sople?
¿Y para que las placas solares produzcan de noche, me puede decir cuáles son esas soluciones?
No digamos ya nada de cuando un embalse se quede sin agua... ¿cómo piensa mover las turbinas?




> la nuclear después de 60 años sigue siendo incapaz de resolver qué es lo que se hace con los residuos


El combustible gastado se puede reciclar desde hace décadas, no diga tonterías. Hasta el 83, el combustible gastado de José Cabrera y Garoña se mandaba a reciclar en Reino Unido y el de Vandellós I a Francia. Pero a partir del nefasto PEN-1983 se optó por el ciclo abierto (salvo Vandellós I). El resto de gobiernos posteriores mantuvieron esa política.




> https://www.csn.es/el-combustible-nuclear-y-su-ciclo
> 
> Tras su paso por los reactores, el combustible irradiado presenta una gran actividad proveniente de los productos de fisión y de pequeñas cantidades de plutonio. Este combustible puede ser reprocesado para recuperar el uranio irradiado y el plutonio y reutilizarlos como combustible nuclear. Sin embargo, esta opción no se contempla en España actualmente pues el Gobierno optó en su momento por no reciclar el combustible irradiado y pasar directamente a procesarlo como un residuo.





> La solución está en una buena Red de interconexiones eléctricas, en un buen mix de renovables, y mientras se van cerrando las centrales nucleares, se suplen con más renovables y temporalmente con gas hasta que los sistemas de almacenamiento se vuelvan eficientes,  una Red inteligente y sin problemas.


Me suena ese cuento. Pero la realidad resultó bien distinta. El cierre de las centrales nucleares alemanas y ser los paladines de las energías renovables, en lo único que se ha traducido hasta el momento es que Alemania ha pasado a ser uno de los países que tienen la electricidad más cara de toda Europa. Los alemanes pagan de media un 80% más que los franceses por su electricidad. El uso de los combustibles fósiles lejos de disminuir ha aumentado todavía aún más, quemando carbón a lo bestia como si no hubiera mañana. Qué ejemplo más bonito... precioso. ¿De verdad quiere eso en nuestro país? Yo desde luego, prefiero que mi país se parezca más a Francia.

----------

Jonasino (02-abr-2017)

----------


## termopar

Pues cuando haya sol, si hay fotovoltaica,  no se necesitará derrochar agua y los pantanos permanecerán llenos. Agua que se utilizará por la noche si el viento no sopla. Y si falta por alguna razón en un momento dado, se importa o se consume gas hasta que haya baterías eficientes, bombeo, etc. La nuclear lo único que hace es impedir que exista más solar o eólica, puesto que tiene que funcionar las 24 h del día, y no se adapta a la variación de la demanda ni al ritmo de cambio del resto de sistemas de generación. 

De todos los sistemas de generación existentes, es la que menos vida útil le queda y por lo tanto la primera que se podría eliminar junto a las centrales de carbón, para introducir más renovables. 

Y eso que dice del reciclado del combustible nuclear?  Me está usted diciendo que no hace falta almacén de residuos nucleares? QUÉ BIEN! Vaya cachondeo lleva usted este sábado. Ya no tendremos que gastarnos la pasta en ATC's ni permanentes. En este país somos la leche, y seremos los primeros del mundo sin residuos nucleares, vía magia potagia!!!jajaja.

Si Alemania produce tanto co2, es porque le interesa. Porque tienen muchas minas de carbón y tienen esa política y no las sustituyen por gas, como ocurre también en Polonia. No es por las renovables.

Usted preferiría parecerse a Francia pero los franceses pretenden parecerse más a España, jejeje, parece que los franceses no le quieren dar la razón, sr lázaro ....y lo harán eliminando centrales nucleares, si eliminamos las nucleares pronto, ellos acabarán siguiendo el camino racional de la desnuclearización, como está ocurriendo en todo el mundo desarrollado. La nuclear está dejando de ser necesaria ni rentable y usted no quiere verlo. Vaya problema tiene usted que tanto la adora!

----------


## perdiguera

¿Está diciendo que los paneles solares duran 60 años?
¿O que los molinos son eternos?
Ah no! que se puede quemar algo, si no hay ni sol ni viento ni agua, quemar algo que no ea uranio, lo que sea menos eso.
Me suena lobby

----------

ben-amar (02-abr-2017),F. Lázaro (03-abr-2017)

----------

